# Good cops



## Remius (25 Oct 2013)

We tend to focus on bad cops or the bad deeds some commit.  We forget the everyday kind acts some do.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Good_News/2013/10/24/21219531.html


----------



## mariomike (8 Aug 2016)

I love stories like this,

True community policing,

Rome police cook pasta for elderly couple heard crying in their apartment
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/rome-police-cook-pasta-elderly-couple-crying-apartment-article-1.2742673

But, it does make one wonder why their neighbours, when they heard the old couple crying, couldn't have asked if they could help instead of calling emergency services.


----------



## Haggis (8 Aug 2016)

This story is about 18 months old but surely will make you a bit warm inside.  I know many of the officers involved and I'm not one bit surprised.


----------



## mariomike (10 Aug 2016)

I think that photo is a good thing for young people considering in a career in Emergency Services to see. Anybody on the job has responded to calls like that many times.

Four Police Officers and an ambulance responded. Rome PD handled it with innovation and humanity. 

Two elderly shut-ins in a big city. They're not drunks or drug addicts. They were hungry, and probably upset from watching the news. 

Another example I can think of: Elderly homeowner mowing their lawn, shovelling snow, moving heavy furniture, changing a car tire, up a ladder, whatever... 
They collapse. Patient or spouse signs the Refusal of Service. Instead of just taking off back to the station, the crew finishes the job. Puts things back in order. Just talking to them. Crack a couple of lame jokes.  Helps the couple relax. Leave them satisfied. Maybe saves Emergency Services a return visit.

Same thing with the potential suicides who refuse to go. Just talk to them.

You are still in-service and available for other calls via radio.  

No publicity. No letter of commendation from the City in their personnel files. Just old-fashioned Customer Service.


----------

